# Maverick Hunter: The Megaman FPS that could have been



## luigiman1928 (Apr 10, 2013)

Out of all the things Capcom has canceled in recent years, this one stands out among the others, being a First-Person Shooter with the Blue Bomber strapped on it.
Have a quote:


> In 2010, Capcom tapped the talent behind _Metroid Prime_ to bring Mega Man into the modern age — only to have the game suffer the fate of similar recent attempts to find a new audience for the 8-bit hero.
> The game would have stayed true to core Mega Man X gameplay concepts, re-imagining his X-Buster arm cannon, his dash and his ability to appropriate the special powers of his fallen enemies. Platforming elements, including X's wall jump, and classic Mega Man X characters would have been re-imagined in new ways.
> Unfortunately, Armature's Mega Man first-person shooter, Maverick Hunter shared the fate of the Blue Bomber's other recent projects — _Mega Man Legends 3_, _Mega Man Universe_, _Mega Man Online_ — and was canceled before the public ever had the opportunity to see it.


 
 
Source:
http://www.polygon.com/2013/4/9/4179628/mega-man-fps-maverick-hunter


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 10, 2013)

Holy fuck they made Megaman look not like such a stupid anime character for once.

I kinda want this now.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 10, 2013)

I never got the hooplah over the Mega Man Legends cancellation, but this? Created by the same guys that handled Metroid Prime?

Damn, Capcom. The franchise has been Mega Mangled.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 10, 2013)

I wish Capcom would just sell Mega Man already. They clearly no longer want to work with it anymore and should let someone new work on it.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh gawd, I'm SO glad this horrible thing got cancelled. It's an insult to Megaman fans just as "XCOM - The FPS" was to X-COM fans.

Only that they got an awesome reboot, instead we get NOTHING. *insert classic Wonka pic here*


----------



## luigiman1928 (Apr 10, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I never got the hooplah over the Mega Man Legends cancellation, but this? Created by the same guys that handled Metroid Prime?
> 
> Damn, Capcom. The franchise has been Mega Mangled.


[v] Have a thread punned by Gahars. Thats one off the bucket list.

But yeah, this is a great FPS concept and the mechanics on it are great, but the fact that it's a "Megaman" game makes me wonder what is going on in Capcoms head. Atleast Metroid Prime was faithful to it's roots.


----------



## J-Machine (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks great but why he has no blaster capcom? seems odd


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2013)

This... looks cool, but yeah it doesn't look very Mega Man.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm so happy this piece of shit got canceled, it's such a desperate cash in and there's no one to blame other than the brain dead gaming market overcrowded with FPS titles.
This title was literally the equivalent of emigre's "I would by this game if it was a hardcore FPS for hardcore gamers" joke.



Guild McCommunist said:


> Holy fuck they made Megaman look not like such a stupid anime character for once.
> 
> I kinda want this now.


Really? Think about it, what's more generic, sprite art in various styles or something that tries to emulate the bland "mature" look 99% of all FPS's has?

You don't like Mega Man so you obviously don't care, but for everyone else it's really damaging to see the direction they're taking it. It's obvious that they're trying to market it towards an entirely different audience. So why even keep the Mega Man name in the first place? Sure you can compare it to Metroid and the success that title received but the thing is that this is even more of a departure than what Prime ever was. Everything from design, music and gameplay is completely different from what the series is known and loved for. I and a lot of other platformer fans simply don't enjoy FPS to the same degree as most others do and actually feel insulted by how Capcom is trying to label the American and European markets in their entirety as stereotypical CoD gamers.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2013)

I know, right?  They need to keep Mega Man to it's core, fuck trying to make it into CoD.

I mean that 3D game for the N64?  That was a pile of shit and killed the series, we all know it didn't continue to thrive after that and nobody ever played it and liked it because it was made for WoW fans instead of Mega Man fans.  This is Mega Man, not WoW.

And what about that Battle Network shit?  What do they think this is, Yu-Gi-Oh or something?  Gotta' collect the cards/chips and make decks... that game was colossal failure, it's not like it spawned _five more entries in the series_ and some of the most common complains for GBA emulators have been sound issues with these games or anything.  This is Mega Man, not Yu-Gi-Oh.

And shit man, don't even get me started on Mega Man Zero.  It doesn't even star Mega Man!  They just kept the name to TRICK AND ABUSE us!  These were obviously not original mega Man games at all since they didn't have Mega Man, and also you had to walk and find your way around maps instead of getting simple stages from the start to the end whixch was totally different.  This is Mega Man, not a maze game.

Did you ever see Mega Man ZX?  That shit didn't even star robots!  It was about humans who could merge with biometal to become... get this, MEGA MEN.  That's right, PLURAL.  There was one that was fashioned after X that you played as, but that was obviously just to appease oldbies since all the other models were called "Mega Men" as well.  And this dared to do the whole map-wandering thing that the Zero series did too, they didn't even have the stages.  And do you know what else?  You didn't even collect weapons from bosses!  You just copied their forms!  That's not how Mega Man is played!

But no, forget all those others, *this* shit will obviously kill mega Man because it dares to change things into an FPS this time.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 10, 2013)

Rydian said:


> snip


 
I'm not saying that this will "kill" Mega Man mso please don't put me in the same boat as people that are crying for a new Maga Man game saying that he's dead and whatnot.

I'm only saying that it's sad to see them trying to grab a piece of the FPS cake with this instead of making it an original entry. Mega Man has obviously had a ton of shit titles before that even suffered from not selling at all. But it's so obvious that they're trying to go the "make a FPS, instant profit" route that it's borderline laughable. While there are many Mega Man titles that share little in common at least fans of the series actually enjoyed many of them.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> I'm not saying that this will "kill" Mega Man mso please don't put me in the same boat as people that are crying for a new Maga Man game saying that he's dead and whatnot.
> 
> I'm only saying that it's sad to see them trying to grab a piece of the FPS cake with this instead of making it an original entry. Mega Man has obviously had a ton of shit titles before that even suffered from not selling at all. But it's so obvious that they're trying to go the "make a FPS, instant profit" route that it's borderline laughable. While there are many Mega Man titles that share little in common at least fans of the series actually enjoyed many of them.


My point is what's so different about this one?  They've made a lot of spinoffs that changed a lot of the mechanics, and they did just fine.

Is this one somehow inferior because it's an FPS?


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 10, 2013)

This probably would have flopped just like the gritty bomberman reboot.. that was awful


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't really mind the design besides that it's capcom catering to western audiences again, but it doesn't look as insulting as DmC
On the other hand, gameplay looks generic as fuck, and the "Metroid Prime Talent" at Armature is just Mark Pacini, one of the environmentalists, and an engineer. Most of the talent are either still there or departed to 343/stopped working all in all.
Finally, while I admit the MP series is fucking awesome, it succeeded because of Retro being huge Metroid fans, and this doesn't seem like it's a true "3D Megaman X", and more like a new thing all in all
I honestly wouldn't mind that, especially considering how stagnated Megaman got later on, but everything I've seen looks generic as fuck, and seriously stop this trend with cutscene animations for every take down.
Also, obligatory "Yeah, but you can call me X the Maverick Hunter, has a nice ring to it don't you think?"


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah it needs the original buster design, lack of cutscenes, smaller machines, etc. if it's trying to be a first-person version of the original games.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 10, 2013)

Rydian said:


> My point is what's so different about this one? They've made a lot of spinoffs that changed a lot of the mechanics, and they did just fine.
> 
> Is this one somehow inferior because it's an FPS?


A lot of Mega Man games are inferior. Personal views on FPS's aside the difference here is that this seems to be a forced attempt in order to sell the games in the western market. The Japanese had no clue what to do and this is a result of that. I can understand a spinoff with a change of gameplay and overall style but accomodating the title so it's acceptable among the "hardcore" gamers isn't exactly bright news for fans of the standard games. Worst of all is that despite all this I don't even think the game would have sold well, or be good even for the reasons mentioned above.

It's like how they change kirby's eyebrows whenever we see a kirby game here but to the extreme.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> I can understand a spinoff with a change of gameplay and overall style but accomodating the title so it's acceptable


Battle Network.  Played nothing like the originals, still had the title, spawned five later games.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 10, 2013)

Rydian said:


> My point is what's so different about this one? They've made a lot of spinoffs that changed a lot of the mechanics, and they did just fine.
> 
> Is this one somehow inferior because it's an FPS?


But you can't take something like Pokémon, add uber-muscular guys fighting with ultra-realistic dinosaurs 'n' crap and call it Pokémon anymore.

This "thing" just subverted Megaman to an extent where it doesn't have anything to do with the original franchise anymore.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2013)

raulpica said:


> But you can't take something like Pokémon, add uber-muscular guys fighting with ultra-realistic dinosaurs 'n' crap and call it Pokémon anymore.
> 
> This "thing" just subverted Megaman to an extent where it doesn't have anything to do with the original franchise anymore.


From what?  It's still a guy with a blaster arm blowing up robots, from the clip I saw.

Seriously, look at the other mega man spinoff games, and how much they changed.  I listed and linked, and most of them did fine.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 10, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Battle Network. Played nothing like the originals, still had the title, spawned five later games.


That's not what I'm complaining about, it's the fact that this seems to be a wannabe FPS that bugs me. As I said, a forced title in order to sell games here.
Do you really think this game was planned with the slightest intentions of trying out new ideas? I mean the game would probably never had been released in Japan at all.
What's negative about all this is that they're seeing the western market as if FPS's are the only thing they want. They're stereotyping us, which is my main point I'm trying to get across.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 10, 2013)

Rydian said:


> From what? It's still a guy with a blaster arm blowing up robots, from the clip I saw.
> 
> Seriously, look at the other mega man spinoff games, and how much they changed. I listed and linked, and most of them did fine.


Huh... maybe, the Art style?

Fine, I'll make a Puzzle game with plumbers in it and call it "MEGAMAN - DR WILY'S COOKING COURSE".


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Huh... maybe, the Art style?


Agreed somewhat there.  It's definitely more along the lines of the X series than the original series (the X series being noticably darker/grittier), and they took it a bit too far this time, it looks almost future-punk with the way the arm blaster is done.



raulpica said:


> Fine, I'll make a Puzzle game with plumbers in it and call it "MEGAMAN - DR WILY'S COOKING COURSE".


Except this is still a live-action game about killing robots in the future where you use the controls to move the character and shoot in realtime?  It's closer to the original concept than a lot of other series that did well.



Eerpow said:


> That's not what I'm complaining about, it's the fact that this seems to be a wannabe FPS that bugs me. As I said, a forced title in order to sell games here.


So it is because it's an FPS?   Like I said, one of the most popular games in the series was about collecting cards/chips and making decks to battle with, _which is even more different from the original combat than this game is_.



Eerpow said:


> Do you really think this game was planned with the slightest intentions of trying out new ideas? I mean the game would probably never had been released in Japan at all.
> What's negative about all this is that they're seeing the western market as if FPS's are the only thing they want. They're stereotyping us, which is my main point I'm trying to get across.


"japanese" "western market" "hardcore"

Come on man, no copping out with vague shit-terms like that.  Actually discuss the game itself and what irks you specifically, other than it being an FPS.


----------



## UltraHurricane (Apr 10, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Holy fuck they made Megaman look not like such a stupid anime character for once.
> 
> I kinda want this now.


 
yeah cause that's the only way to appeal to gamers nowadays, just make into another dudebro FPS


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 10, 2013)

capcom you made the right choice


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 10, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Come on man, no copping out with vague shit-terms like that. Actually discuss the game itself and what irks you specifically, other than it being an FPS.


What irks me isn't the game, it's Capcom's view on us. As if we're all like Guild and hate on platformers and japanese art styles etc. It's the stereotyping on Inafunes part that gets me, he wanted it to be an example on how you cater to western audiences as if we were that one dimensional. Those terms are vague but you know exactly what I'm referring to. They most likely would've failed in the "hardcore" market they were catering towards, which is why I'm so glad they canceled it.

My views on the game itself are entirely my opinion and it's not the reason why I'm arguing at all. I don't like the starforce games either for mostly the same reasons: it's not a genre I'm all that into, it's not well executed, has very little in common with the original. etc. This game has all of those but largely amplified. Again this is not what I'm complaining about. It's the generalizing and " this will be a quick buck, it's exactly what western mega man fans want!" attitude.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 10, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> What irks me isn't the game, it's Capcom's view on us. As if we're all like Guild and hate on platformers and japanese art styles etc. It's the stereotyping on Inafunes part that gets me, he wanted it to be an example on how you cater to western audiences as if we were that one dimensional. Those terms are vague but you know exactly what I'm referring to. They most likely would've failed in the "hardcore" market they were catering towards, which is why I'm so glad they canceled it.
> 
> My views on the game itself are entirely my opinion and it's not the reason why I'm arguing at all. I don't like the starforce games either for mostly the same reasons: it's not a genre I'm all that into, it's not well executed, has very little in common with the original. etc. This game has all of those but largely amplified. Again this is not what I'm complaining about. It's the generalizing.


 
I didn't say I hate Japanese art styles or platformers but whatever floats your fucking boat man.

EDIT: For all the "it's a dudebro FPS", grow the fuck up people and get your heads out of your own asses. It would've been made by the talent behind Metroid Prime (truly the biggest "dudebro FPS") and maybe you could all not be so closeted to realize that a first person perspective is not a fucking bad thing.


----------



## luigiman1928 (Apr 10, 2013)

[v] Heated argument on one of my threads. That's two off my bucket list in one thread!

But in all seriousness, this isn't a spin-off series guys, it's a _Megaman_ _X_ title. They even stated having Zero come in at one point being playable. But despite it's Megaman branding, it would be a great non-Megaman FPS game.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 10, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I didn't say I hate Japanese art styles or platformers but whatever floats your fucking boat man.


Great then, but your reply certainly didn't sound like it, sorry.

I have nothing against FPS's in general as there are some excellent titles out there, but this seems like such ignorant cash in. Completely misunderstanding what people want. Same reason why people hate on the new Resident Evils. They try too hard to be action shooters and feel incredibly forced because of it. Instead I think the games should be their own thing and what the developers actually want their games to be. Mimicking popular games to that degree isn't something positive and just leads to a one sided industry.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> What irks me isn't the game, it's Capcom's view on us.


... so what?

This is an honest question.  What does that have to do with your enjoyment of the game?  I can go to a place for lunch, have the waitress give me dirty looks, and that doesn't make the sandwich worse.



Eerpow said:


> This game has all of those but largely amplified.


I linked you to other spinoffs that were more different from the original series than this one would be, and still did very well.

Also the whole "Making stuff into an FPS means it's aimed towards hardcore and will thus fail" crap, have you not seen the references to Metroid Prime multiple times? 



luigiman1928 said:


> But in all seriousness, this isn't a spin-off series guys, it's a _Megaman_ _X_ title. They even stated having Zero come in at one point being playable.


Mega Man ZX says hi.  You play as the X model, your friend in the game has the Zero model, complete with long flowing blond hair.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> I have nothing against FPS's in general


Seeing as your only listed reason that actually has to do with the game itself was that it was an FPS, can you blame us for reading it?


----------



## Arras (Apr 10, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Great then, but your reply certainly didn't sound like it, sorry.
> 
> I have nothing against FPS's in general as there are some excellent titles out there, but this seems like such ignorant cash in. Completely misunderstanding what people want. Same reason why people hate on the new Resident Evils. They try too hard to be action shooters and feel incredibly forced because of it. Instead I think the games should be their own thing and what the developers actually want. Mimicking popular games to that degree isn't something positive and just leads to a one sided industry.


The thing is, this game could have very well been it's own thing. A short 30 second video of an unfinished product is in my opinion not something that should be used to dismiss the whole thing as a cash-in. It might have become an original, good FPS. Like, show someone 30 seconds of Metroid Prime (especially Corruption) and depending on what part you pick you could make it look like a dudebro FPS just as well.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 10, 2013)

raulpica said:


> But you can't take something like Pokémon, add uber-muscular guys fighting with ultra-realistic dinosaurs 'n' crap and call it Pokémon anymore.



Hmm maybe this is why I do not like monster hunter.

As for the matter at hand and Japan might I direct people to a little game called Vanquish and another called Earth Defense Force (I would also lump in lost planet but that might make my position harder to defend).

I am increasingly of the opinion that capcom tells their prospective development teams to "make an engine you like and use megaman as a base theme" and if that is the case then I must congratulate capcom as that is a masterful way of doing things.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 10, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Great then, but your reply certainly didn't sound like it, sorry.
> 
> I have nothing against FPS's in general as there are some excellent titles out there, but this seems like such ignorant cash in. Completely misunderstanding what people want. Same reason why people hate on the new Resident Evils. They try too hard to be action shooters and feel incredibly forced because of it. Instead I think the games should be their own thing and what the developers actually want their games to be. Mimicking popular games to that degree isn't something positive and just leads to a one sided industry.


 
Yes I forgot that anime = the entirety of Japanese art and I blatantly said "I hate platformers".

How are FPS games an "ignorant cash in"? Because the genre is popular? That's not it exactly, it's because it's now "trendy" to hate FPS games while so many of them are miles apart. Is a game like Bioshock Infinite a "cash in" for being a FPS?

This isn't "mimicking" popular games, it's trying something new and even from 30 seconds of footage you can tell this isn't your standard FPS game. This whole "FPS are bad" stigma is so fucking old and tired that people need to realize that just because a couple of "dudebros" like CoD doesn't mean an entire genre is bad. A bunch of fat morons like Japanese games but I don't generalize that EVERY Japanese game sucks ass.


----------



## UltraHurricane (Apr 10, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I didn't say I hate Japanese art styles or platformers but whatever floats your fucking boat man.
> 
> EDIT: For all the "it's a dudebro FPS", grow the fuck up people and get your heads out of your own asses. It would've been made by the talent behind Metroid Prime (truly the biggest "dudebro FPS") and maybe you could all not be so closeted to realize that a first person perspective is not a fucking bad thing.


 
well it might not be a bad thing if it wasn't the ONLY thing that's considered marketable, it's as if it's the only way to reinvent a franchise, "series has gone downhill? reboot it as a grim and gritty FPS"


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 10, 2013)

UltraHurricane said:


> well it might not be a bad thing if it wasn't the ONLY thing thats considered marketable, it's as if it's the only way to reinvent a franchise, "series has gone downhill? reboot it as a grim and gritty FPS"


 
The only game that comes to mind that did this is Syndicate. People are just too consumed with sniffing their own farts to realize that hey, a game shouldn't be judged on its perspective or past but on its current qualities.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2013)

I gotta' agree with guild here, disliking the game because it's an FPS is childish.  I don't like CoD/BF games at all, but I fire up Warsow every so often to do the race mode, you all know I love Borderlands, etc.

On the same subject, I grew up playing jRPGs.  Hell, like 1/3rd to half of the "GBATemp Recommends" and "Retro Recommends" I wrote were about jRPGs themselves or translation patches for them.  But there's also a lot of jRPGs I don't give a shit about because they look boring and grind-y.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 10, 2013)

"[fps' are the] only thing that is marketable" and other such phrases.

It is at this point I am having flashbacks to the older consoles where the same applied to platformers and depending upon where you sit "action adventure" not long after that (though, assuming I could pin down action adventure to have any meaning at all, I might argue that still applies).


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 10, 2013)

Rydian said:


> ... so what?
> This is an honest question. What does that have to do with your enjoyment of the game? I can go to a place for lunch, have the waitress give me dirty looks, and that doesn't make the sandwich worse.


It's not the game, it's the future of the company and what other titles they'll produce in the future. This is an indication that many of their titles were being turned into something that tries to mimic what's popular over here. For you it might be a fine sandwich, but I like variety and still want to have my other Capcom titles available instead of them being scrapped completely, thankfully with the cancellation of this and the releases of Ducktales and DnD things are turning for the better on that front.

I already made the comparison between this and Prime.



Guild McCommunist said:


> Yes I forgot that anime = the entirety of Japanese art and I blatantly said "I hate platformers".
> 
> How are FPS games an "ignorant cash in"? Because the genre is popular? That's not it exactly, it's because it's now "trendy" to hate FPS games while so many of them are miles apart. Is a game like Bioshock Infinite a "cash in" for being a FPS?
> 
> This isn't "mimicking" popular games, it's trying something new and even from 30 seconds of footage you can tell this isn't your standard FPS game. This whole "FPS are bad" stigma is so fucking old and tired that people need to realize that just because a couple of "dudebros" like CoD doesn't mean an entire genre is bad. A bunch of fat morons like Japanese games but I don't generalize that EVERY Japanese game sucks ass.


I'm not generalizing FPS's, I said that *this* FPS was most likely a cash in going entirely on their earlier history with Resident Evil games for example and how those try too hard to be action shooters because that's what's widely popular. I even said that there are excellent FPS's out there. I greatly exaggerated with my statistics sure but there still are many bland FPS's out there. Just like when you say that there are many bad generic JRPG's out there which I completely agree with you on.
I sincerely don't think this game would have tried anything new, and if it did it's not what either the FPS or Mega Man audience asked for, again as with the changes made in RE.
Developers should just let these games be what they and the audience want them to be instead of going after the mainstream, resulting in a unbalanced variety of genres in the industry.


(When I mentioned Japanese art I meant Mega Man titles specifically which are indeed anime.)


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> For you it might be a fine sandwich, but I like variety and still want to have my other Capcom titles available instead of them being scrapped completely


I like variety too, which is why I'm open to the idea of a Mega Man FPS.


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 10, 2013)

glad this got canceled. we need a megaman music/dancing game, to cater to all the just dance fans too.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 10, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I like variety too, which is why I'm open to the idea of a Mega Man FPS.


Yeah I would be too if they still showed that they would produce the kind of game most of us want from Capcom. It's that they had this attitude of "we can be just like the western devs instead of continuing what we do best" that made me fear the worst. I'm glad they canceled the game for their own sake, it wouldn't have been a hit among their fans or the general gaming audience. If things were continuing like this it would be just as Fast said, a lack in variety like when everything were platformers back in the day.

Inafune should be working on other things, not be forced to make something just because it's highly profitable here, he did it for the business as he thought he knew what western game development was all about. Read a few comments from the guy and you'll see how he really bashes other Japanese deleopers for not being like western studios. (I want both kinds)


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 10, 2013)

This looks awful, like the people who made Atomic Bomberman were loosed on Mega Man to give it the same adolescent makeover.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Yeah I would be too if they still showed that they would produce the kind of game most of us want from Capcom. It's that they had this attitude of "we can be just like the western devs instead of continuing what we do best" that made me fear the worst. I'm glad they canceled the game for their own sake, it wouldn't have been a hit among their fans or the general gaming audience.


Just like making Metroid into an FPS sucked ass, right?

Hey, mind lending me that crystall ball you're using to look into the future?  Mine's broken.


----------



## emigre (Apr 10, 2013)

Personally I want a Mega Man dating sim.


----------



## UltraHurricane (Apr 10, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> It's not the game, it's the future of the company and what other titles they'll produce in the future. This is an indication that many of their titles were being turned into something that tries to mimic what's popular over here.


 
kinda reminds me of another company some time ago that tried to add hardcore shooter elements to a relatively lighthearted franchise that really REALLY didn't fit _*cough* *cough* shadow the hedgehog_


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2013)

Seen it yesterday, it looks gorgeous. To all those who think that such a transition would be an insult to Mega Man, have a look at what the very same transition did to the Metroid series with Metroid Prime - I think it'd be buckets of fun.



UltraHurricane said:


> kinda reminds me of another company some time ago that tried to add hardcore shooter elements to a relatively lighthearted franchise that really REALLY didn't fit _*cough* *cough* shadow the hedgehog_


 
There's nothing wrong with Shadow using weapons - it fits in the _"Adventure"_ part of the universe. What was broken with _"Shadow the Hedgehog"_ were mainly the controls - the game was floaty and at times quite buggy. I never understood why some people were so butthurt about him having guns - it fits his character.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 10, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Just like making Metroid into an FPS sucked ass, right?
> 
> Hey, mind lending me that crystall ball you're using to look into the future? Mine's broken.


What I mean is that Nintendo didn't stop making their traditional games unlike Capcom which were steering the entire company towards that direction.
I didn't foresee the future, I was just fearing the worst with a reason, hate to bring it up again but... RE. Prime turned out good and all but it didn't try to change the entire company just to fit the western needs as Inafune was doing with his project. Prime remains as it's own separate thing handled by retro and at least it still had most core elements intact which is why I think the series managed to survive. I don't think there's good chance pulling something like that off again with another franchise in todays industry but I could be wrong...

Still not liking that Capcom as a whole were heading in that direction.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 10, 2013)

Okay forum, I understand, a lot of you have a blind dislike for FPS games simply because of CoD. What you have to understand is this: an FPS is not inherently bad. Even the CoD games aren't terrible; they're simply repetitive for their own reasons. Turning Mega Man into an FPS for one or even three games wouldn't be a bad thing. If anything, it may be what Mega Man needs to push back into the market. You might get Mega Man fans to buy a more classically styled game, while you appeal to the currently dominant fan base within the video game market if you alter it into a first person experience.

Even just looking at it from the perspective of enjoyment, there's a ridiculous amount of potential for a project like this. Mega Man has seen the most success in the past decade from spin-offs. All you have to do is read Rydian's post from the first page to see that spin-offs exploring different genres for the series are about the only thing that has kept it alive. Old Mega Man is stale, to be entirely blunt, which is a problem a lot of classic series have experienced.

Mega Man _needs_ experimentation, or else he's going to disappear entirely. His future is really looking dire, and a project like this could be just what he needs. Capcom needs to yank their heads from their asses. Projects like this should not simply be cancelled.


----------



## Clarky (Apr 10, 2013)

considering it as only a prototype I didn't think it looked too shabby. Admittedly a lot of elements would have to be added like the wall jump but a fps could have lead to better route for Mega Man X going into the realms of 3d than Mega Man X7 did


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 10, 2013)

I guess I'm only one who still misses the Battle Network series.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I never understood why some people were so butthurt about him having guns - it fits his character.


 
I, too, like 2edgy4me Mary Sues. Sega totally gets how I feel ways about things!


----------



## raulpica (Apr 10, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I guess I'm only one who still misses the Battle Network series.


I miss it too 



Foxi4 said:


> I never understood why some people were so butthurt about him having guns - *it fits his character*.


That's racist, man! If he's black it doesn't mean he must love guns, too!



...


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 10, 2013)

Megaman - The series that could have continued


----------



## WhoRuJudge (Apr 10, 2013)

Why cancel this?!
We need NEW Megaman games!
X, or Battle Network, or Starforce, Zero, or even more ZX!

I would play the shit out of a new Battle Network game.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 11, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> What I mean is that Nintendo didn't stop making their traditional games unlike Capcom which were steering the entire company towards that direction.
> I didn't foresee the future, I was just fearing the worst with a reason, hate to bring it up again but... RE. Prime turned out good and all but it didn't try to change the entire company just to fit the western needs as Inafune was doing with his project. Prime remains as it's own separate thing handled by retro and at least it still had most core elements intact which is why I think the series managed to survive. I don't think there's good chance pulling something like that off again with another franchise in todays industry but I could be wrong...
> 
> Still not liking that Capcom as a whole were heading in that direction.


 

Jesus dude, shut up will ya? You're judging all of this based off a 30 second clip that had him kill only 2 robots. And all of a sudden you're saying "THIS ISN'T MEGA MAN!" but yet you defend all the other Mega Man games. You bring Capcom into it for.. some unknown godly reason and making this seem bigger than what it really is. You're bringing the FPS genre into it for some unknown reason. You say Metroid Prime worked but this wouldn't, again, based off a 30 second clip.

How can you be open to variety with cards and chips and shit, but not be open to the possibility that Mega Man would make a good FPS. Oh that's right, I forgot, because Metroid Prime was handled by fans of the franchise. Totally forgot that Armature would have just fucked it up anyways because you can see into the future.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 11, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Jesus dude, shut up will ya? You're judging all of this based off a 30 second clip that had him kill only 2 robots. And all of a sudden you're saying "THIS ISN'T MEGA MAN!" but yet you defend all the other Mega Man games. You bring Capcom into it for.. some unknown godly reason and making this seem bigger than what it really is. You're bringing the FPS genre into it for some unknown reason. You say Metroid Prime worked but this wouldn't, again, based off a 30 second clip.
> 
> How can you be open to variety with cards and chips and shit, but not be open to the possibility that Mega Man would make a good FPS. Oh that's right, I forgot, because Metroid Prime was handled by fans of the franchise. Totally forgot that Armature would have just fucked it up anyways because you can see into the future.


I won't until I've been correctly understood, I'm not defending other Mega Man titles as there are plenty of shit ones and I'm not saying that Mega Man is doomed or anything like that. Hell I would rather them let Mega Man rest and give their other franchises some attention like Ghost and Goblins for example. I'm not saying that this will turn out to be a terrible game either, I can't say that without knowing how it actually plays. Everything you've gathered from what I'm trying to get across is wrong.

What I am saying is that Capcom is trying to shift the entire company towards our market without knowing what they're throwing themselves into._ Completely giving up on many of the games they're loved for._ Unlike Nintendo that always kept Prime as a side thing entirely handled by western devs and still pushed out a variety of games during Prime development.
RE, DmC and now Mega Man are trying to cater towards new audiences, but that new audience may not be interested and the older audience most likely wouldn't be interested either. They're trying to segregate the Asian and Western markets as completely different. Meaning less and less releases of their other games over here.

Mega Man might as well be an exception to this and result in a terrific game, but that doesn't take away from the fact that they made it a FPS because it's popular and that these kind of projects takes away attention from their other games fans of the company want.

However, Capcom seem to understand that now with their latest announcements and the decision to cancel this.
I would be happy to have a FPS MM as its own thing as long as they let things flowing like usual within the company. What we were seeing here is the equivalent of Nintendo trying to only cater to the soccermoms out there by only making Wiifit games, shifting away focus from their Metroids and Zeldas. All of this were signs of this new ideology change, but it's still nothing we could say for sure.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 11, 2013)

A FPS Megaman would have been awesome.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 11, 2013)

Having played devil's advocate (though my own opinions do fall in line with most of it) in many a megaman thread and wandered around just as many megaman hack/fan sites I can safely say if I was Capcom I would be in so much hurry to ignore their existence it is not funny.

On "trying to cater to new audiences", sadly we seem to be in something of a bubble right now where the mode of operation is expand or die, though I might just as easily argue that forced expansion is just as or more detrimental to continued well being.

All that said you seem to have some deep insight into Capcom's marketing and development strategies, or indeed you say apparent lack thereof, so tell me more on this.


----------



## Rockman GFF (Apr 11, 2013)

Your world, Megafied.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Apr 11, 2013)

I'd much rather play this:

Oddly enough some of the better Mega Man games I've played have been fan made


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 11, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Having played devil's advocate (though my own opinions do fall in line with most of it) in many a megaman thread and wandered around just as many megaman hack/fan sites I can safely say if I was Capcom I would be in so much hurry to ignore their existence it is not funny.
> 
> On "trying to cater to new audiences", sadly we seem to be in something of a bubble right now where the mode of operation is expand or die, though I might just as easily argue that forced expansion is just as or more detrimental to continued well being.
> 
> All that said you seem to have some deep insight into Capcom's marketing and development strategies, or indeed you say apparent lack thereof, so tell me more on this.


Wish we had more information on exactly what they're planning to do with Capcom, I'm thinking that they're starting to turn things over for the better with their responses on less frequently released fighting games, DLC and permanent saves for example.
But I'm still interested to know exactly what went through their minds with this and many other of their titles. If things were different within the company and if they made a Mega Man FPS as a side project handled entirely by a western developer like what happened to Metroid I wouldn't be talking about the future of the company and their other releases here. If regular MM games doesn't sell well then maybe the most reasonable answer is to give up on Mega Man completely instead of forcing it onto the bigger FPS market, they should have just made a new experimental IP led by someone else who knows what the market wants while at the same time having Capcom continuing to do what they do best and hopefully release those kind of games here as well.

Of course I'm only speculating what their strategies looks like based on their other games they've stretched out for broader audiences. But comments from Inafune and that he actually quit before finishing this feels odd and just adds to the rumors of what's going on at Capcom. They've made some wrong decisions before and if it weren't for the cancellation of this the company could have suffered damages from losses. If too much budget and development was put into it they wouldn't have made a profit, on the other hand restricting their budget would have resulted in a title that wouldn't stand a chance against the other shooters it's made to compete against.

I'm sad to see that some tempers failed to understand what I wrote, maybe it's my english or maybe they didn't take their time to read it but I hope they finally understand what I'm getting at now instead of seeing me as another raging guy on the internet.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Apr 11, 2013)

There're actually 5 different videos of the game on the uploader's channel if anyone wants to see more. 


Spoiler











I'm not against it as much as I was after the first clip, but the story doesn't really sit well with me. X always was against violence, and you don't really get that impression from the videos at all (similar to portraying a character incorrectly a la Other M). The part about him losing control seems more like something that Zero would do (well since Zero went haywire in X5).
I think the idea of a Megaman X FPS has some potential, though.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 11, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> X always was against violence, and you don't really get that impression from the videos at all *most entries in the series in which he goes around blowing up and killing hundreds of robots in his lifetime*


~

EDIT: And yes, I AM just referring to X.  I am aware that in some cases he or others will state he'd rather not fight characters and is usually forced to because they went maverick and would go on a killing spree, but it's a few entries into the X series before that even happens, and it doesn't stop him from killing everything he comes across.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 11, 2013)

Rydian said:


> ~


 
It's cool, though. It was passive-aggressive murder. Totally different.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Apr 11, 2013)

Rydian said:


> ~
> 
> EDIT: And yes, I AM just referring to X. I am aware that in some cases he or others will state he'd rather not fight characters and is usually forced to because they went maverick and would go on a killing spree, but it's a few entries into the X series before that even happens, and it doesn't stop him from killing everything he comes across.


Haha, I suppose that's true. You could probably be able to argue that he's aggressive since he keeps encouraging Zero to fight in the Zero series, but I always viewed it as a "fighting for peace" kinda thing there. 
Vile did go maverick in the first X game, although I would agree that X seemed less of a pacifist in the initial games.
Also, in regards to your previous discussion about this being closer to the original Megaman than some of the other sub-brands, I believe Capcom stated that there were too many sub-brands, which created confusion (don't quote me on that since my memory of that statement is kinda hazy), so I'd say that this would create more confusion between customers if anything.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 13, 2013)

Man, Capcom is fucking stupid. If they don't want to use Megaman anymore then sell him to Nintendo or something. Don't do whatever the fuck this is. 

Or at least if they were making one they should have burned off some of the nostalgia reserves and made it more in this style.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 13, 2013)

I like the general assumption of "We can give any franchise to Nintendo and they'll shit gold with it!"

ITT people not understanding different development mindsets.

EDIT: Also "boohoo Capcom doesn't appreciate Megaman" while make Megaman 9 and 10 relatively recently.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 13, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I like the general assumption of "We can give any franchise to Nintendo and they'll shit gold with it!"
> 
> ITT people not understanding different development mindsets.
> 
> EDIT: Also "boohoo Capcom doesn't appreciate Megaman" while make Megaman 9 and 10 relatively recently.



I'm sorry, let's give it to the OTHER massive game and hardware developer who can afford it and tends to print money with "kiddie" games.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 13, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> I'm sorry, let's give it to the OTHER massive game and hardware developer who can afford it and tends to print money with "kiddie" games.


 
Or just let Capcom keep it because it's their fucking franchise and people enjoyed Megaman 9 and 10?

EDIT: Also implying Megaman is a kiddie game


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 13, 2013)

Being a fan of gritty one-off makeovers, I'm probably a bit biased here but I think this could've put a breath of fresh air into an otherwise _"stale"_ franchise. It's not like Megaman _didn't_ receive any makeovers in the past anyways - he's gone through several _"looks"_ and I don't remember people complaining before. I think it could've worked just fine.


----------



## Chary (Apr 13, 2013)

Cry moar, MegaMan fandom.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 13, 2013)

thank god this was cancelled

FPS sucks, Nintendo is awesome, and the Vita haz no gaems


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 13, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Or just let Capcom keep it because it's their fucking franchise and people enjoyed Megaman 9 and 10?
> 
> EDIT: Also implying Megaman is a kiddie game



People enjoyed 9 and 10 sure, but when you cancel 4 megaman games and the series creator leaves your corporation, not to mention that something like this got as far as it did, I think that more then shows Megaman is little more then a mascot to Capcom at this point, if even that.

Also do you not know what "these" are? If you havent noticed, lately the gaming crowd describes almost anything that lacks blood or a dark over tone "kiddie"


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 13, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Also do you not know what "these" are? If you havent noticed, lately the gaming crowd describes almost anything that lacks blood or a dark over tone "kiddie"


 
Ah yes this fictional strawman gaming crowd. Beat 'em with a broom because they're so real!

EDIT: For the record I have met numerous "gamers" in my time and not a single one has said "Anything that isn't blood and gore is for kids". It's a fictional image created by self-entitled gamers who think that their precious stupid hobby is going bow-up like the Titanic because of plebian "non-gamers".


----------



## Gahars (Apr 13, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> If you havent noticed, lately the gaming crowd describes almost anything that lacks blood or a dark over tone "kiddie"


 






Yeah.... no.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 13, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Ah yes this fictional strawman gaming crowd. Beat 'em with a broom because they're so real!
> 
> EDIT: For the record I have met numerous "gamers" in my time and not a single one has said "Anything that isn't blood and gore is for kids". It's a fictional image created by self-entitled gamers who think that their precious stupid hobby is going bow-up like the Titanic because of plebian "non-gamers".


The theory about _"No Gore = Kiddie Game"_ can be easily disproved.

For example _"RapeLay"_ contains no gore whatsoever and I'm pretty sure you wouldn't give it to a child.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 13, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Ah yes this fictional strawman gaming crowd. Beat 'em with a broom because they're so real!
> 
> EDIT: For the record I have met numerous "gamers" in my time and not a single one has said "Anything that isn't blood and gore is for kids". It's a fictional image created by self-entitled gamers who think that their precious stupid hobby is going bow-up like the Titanic because of plebian "non-gamers".



Ok, ok, you're right about that. It is indeed a stereotype, but it doesn't change that fact that a majority of megaman games contest for a different crowd, this game clearly isn't for it and shows a path capcom wanted to take it. Your not going to tell me this game wouldn't be considered a "mature" game.



Foxi4 said:


> The theory about _"No Gore = Kiddie Game"_ can be easily disproved.
> 
> For example _"RapeLay"_ contains no gore whatsoever and I'm pretty sure you wouldn't give it to a child.



But it is quite dark


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 13, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Ok, ok, you're right about that. It is indeed a stereotype, but it doesn't change that fact that a majority of megaman games contest for a different crowd, this game clearly isn't for it and shows a path capcom wanted to take it. Your not going to tell me this game wouldn't be considered a "mature" game.


 
What "crowd" is this? I thought crowds that liked good games might like a first person Megaman with some of the talent behind Metroid Prime on it. But I forgot games aren't about quality, just boohoo it's too dark.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 13, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Ok, ok, you're right about that. It is indeed a stereotype, but it doesn't change that fact that a majority of megaman games contest for a different crowd, this game clearly isn't for it and shows a path capcom wanted to take it. Your not going to tell me this game wouldn't be considered a "mature" game.


_"The company making something"_ is not a mythical and omniscient creature - games are created by programmers and artists and programming and art trends change over time, not to mention that old dogs are replaced by new blood in studios and this new blood wants to leave their personal imprint on their work, changing the overall image of franchises. Audiences change, companies change and so should the games.

SEGA took _"a path they chose"_ with Sonic and they almost ran the franchise into the ground until their customers became pissed off and vocal, at which point they made _"Colours"_ and _"Generations"_, somewhat redeeming themselves - let's hope they keep up the trend. Just because a studio chooses _"a path"_ doesn't mean that they shouldn't experiment with things - changing the tone of the game could've brought in new fans to the franchise, even if it'd be a one-off thing. I'd spark some interest - if games in given series are _"samey-samey"_ all the time, they become stale and boring - case and point _"Hyper Super Duper Street Fighter 2 Turbo Maximum"_ editions which piss everyone except a very narrow group of die hard fans.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 13, 2013)

I'll reference my first post again, which listed multiple alternative Mega Man games that not only didn't kill the franchise, but gained some measure of success (specifically Battle Network).


----------



## Zerousen (Apr 13, 2013)

It looks cool, but I'd rather fire lemons out of the megabuster than whatever the hell that thing he's using is.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 13, 2013)

Hikaru said:


> It looks cool, but I'd rather fire lemons out of the megabuster than whatever the hell that thing he's using is.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=8FpigqfcvlM#t=528s


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 13, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> What "crowd" is this? I thought crowds that liked good games might like a first person Megaman with some of the talent behind Metroid Prime on it. But I forgot games aren't about quality, just boohoo it's too dark.



Well, don't you think if it was quality they would have finished and released it?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 13, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Well, don't you think if it was quality they would have finished and released it?


 






Promising projects get turned down all the time. Capcom not investing in a project hardly means it was bad.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Promising projects get turned down all the time. Capcom not investing in a project hardly means it was bad.



If they thought it would bring back an old fanbase and attract new crowds they would have.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 13, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Well, dont you think if it was quality they would have finished and released it?



Ideas
Engine
Alpha
Beta
Release candidate
Bug fixing
QA
Additional Materials (manual, discart, etc.)
Release

It's in step 7 that things become "quality".  Before that they're messy, like the recent devil survivor freezing and grammar issues, before that step you have _really_ buggy games, and as you go higher in the list you eventually approach Big Rigs Over The Road Racing.



What they showed is likely pretty damn far up the list.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 13, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Ideas
> Engine
> Alpha
> Beta
> ...



I'm not the one who said it was a quality game.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 13, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> If they thought it would bring back an old fanbase and attract new crowds they would have.


 
Not necessarily. You don't just make a decision on publishing a game because you think it'll be good - there's a ton of factors that have to be considered.

Do they want to pay for Retro Studios' services? Do they want to produce a FPS? Do they even want to invest this much in another Mega Man game? Would they rather take that money and invest it in another franchise (Say Monster Hunter, a guaranteed money maker no matter what they do)? Etc.

There are tons of factors that influence a decision like this. It's flat out wrong to think a project was bad just because it was passed on.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 13, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Well, don't you think if it was quality they would have finished and released it?


The project got cancelled because Inafune left Capcom and Armature signed a publishing contract with Electronic Arts, not because it was bad. Capcom planned to make a trilogy of Megaman FPS games under the _"Maverick Hunter"_ name, but the artists _left_.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Not necessarily. You don't just make a decision on publishing a game because you think it'll be good - there's a ton of factors that have to be considered.
> 
> Do they want to pay for Retro Studios' services? Do they want to produce a FPS? Do they even want to invest this much in another Mega Man game? Would they rather take that money and invest it in another franchise (Say Monster Hunter, a guaranteed money maker no matter what they do)? Etc.
> 
> There are tons of factors that influence a decision like this. It's flat out wrong to think a project was bad just because it was passed on.



Well yeah you're right. I still feel its a bit dark for a megaman game though, but that's my opinion at this point really.


----------



## 1234turtles (Apr 15, 2013)

Rockman BadAssNetwork


----------

